
Emacs Tip #27: midnight-mode - apgwoz
http://trey-jackson.blogspot.com/2008/12/midnight-mode.html
======
petercooper
Whew, leaving emacs open for three months? That's intense. I've had uptimes of
up to a year, but I _knew_ I was totally wrong to do so and it wasn't in a
corporate environment as this sounds to be ;-)

~~~
jodrellblank
One of Steve Yegge's old rants includes the suggestion that some of his
favourite systems are those that have both extensible-while-running and
doesn't-crash - one being emacs.

Uptimes of up to a year aren't totally wrong - having to shut down and close
everything to manually work around some memory leaks and gradual flakiness or
to guard against crashes isn't a great or desirable feature, even if it is
extremely common.

~~~
petercooper
I was implicitly referring to routine kernel updates (desirable on most OS -
though not all), or other key software updates (especially on OS X or Windows)
- rather than forced restarts for stability reasons.

~~~
kirubakaran
_> routine kernel updates_

ksplice

~~~
petercooper
Very interesting. Just submitted that to HN as a separate link. A very new
technology though.

If you fancy leaving a comment with any insight you have:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=385225>

------
silentbicycle
Nice! You can find a lot of these by reading the Emacs info pages
closely...never noticed that one.

My favorite "wish I had known about that sooner" part is iswitchb-mode -- it
_tremendously_ improves buffer switching, IMHO. (I usually filter the buffer
list with iswitchb and then hold C-k to close buffers.) It makes the buffer
switch prompt in the minibuffer behave like dmenu
(<http://www.suckless.org/programs/dmenu.html>), for people who are already
big fans of one or the other.

Also variously cool/vital: flyspell, keyboard macros, the mark and kill rings,
abbrev, set-goal-column, C-x zzzzzz.

~~~
defunkt
You might want to check out ido mode, which is like iswitchb mode but for
buffers, files, symbols, anything.

<http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs-en/InteractivelyDoThings>

